# Help, Sour Crop?



## Shamrockmommy (Jun 24, 2015)

I think my 18 week old EE has sour crop. When I went out to feed/clean the pullets today, she was lying around, looking sleepy. She does drink from the chicken nipples, but wasn't interested in any of her usual treats. She does have loose stool. 

I put ACV in her water and put her in a box in the garage. I also massaged her crop, which feels like a water balloon, and if I got too enthusiastic, some milky liquid regurgitated. 

I don't know what to do. Vet is not an option. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello, Shamrock and welcome! I know that some of the chicken peeps on this site recommend tube feeding and can talk you through the process. Just hang around and Castportpony will drop by and give you expert instructions. I've never done it so I'm not much help.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

I would start by placing her in a warm room and see if her crop clears overnight. Be sure to get some poop pictures, too.


----------



## Wyandotter (Dec 13, 2015)

How long has her crop been like that. I've been successful with a sour crop when I give them lots of water and yogurt. Yogurt will help keep her crop from becoming toxic.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I like yogurt better than ACV. At 18 weeks, I would strongly think about cocci.


----------

